# PAIN DURING MUAY THAI KICK! Help!



## Doozie

Hi Everyone, need some advice/help.
Sometimes when I kick anywhere from body height and higher (standard muay thai round) i feel a quick pain on my hip of my kicking leg.
anyone else feel that?
Also, when i do the kick my foot turns all the way back when my body doesn't, so it looks really unnatural any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Cyriacus

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?46-Health-Tips-for-the-Martial-Artist
Youll likely get more Respondants there than here, since this likely has little to do with the fact that its a Muay Thai Kick.
That, or youre doing something silly with your Technique.

...Could you Explain the Body Turning mention a bit more? Im not quite sure what youre implying that youre doing.
Because if youre facing Square Forward whilst Round Kicking, thats... Not too good for you.
Your Body should be about 45 Degrees (Approx. Some do slightly more, some slightly less) offset to Half Facing with Thai Kicks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wXiPlKUHuM




 (This is a better example, since his Body is already turned off.)


----------



## SuperFLY

any chance of videoing yourself kicking? would give us a good way to see whats up?


----------



## GisanOx

This might sound crazy but pretend the muscles in the thigh of your kicking leg don't work and that the whole leg is in a cast.
And that you are approaching and trying to mount a motorcycle. 
You'll have to swing that leg up  and over using your ribs and abdominal muscles.
Your body will be sideways when you connect your shin to the target.
Relax and try not to kick so fast.

And with your foot.. are you up on the balls of your feet?
It'll help with hip rotation.  So don't fight your hip, let it rotate.


----------



## blindsage

The hip pain may just be an issue with flexibility and muscle strength.  You may need to just work on the kick more and becoming more flexible before you kick that high.  

If I'm understanding what you saying right about the way your foot turns, I think it means you're trying to throw the kick with the wrong technique to generate power.  It sounds like you are whipping your leg out and trying to close your hips at the last second to use as much muscle power as you can, but this actually does the opposite of what you are trying to accomplish.  The power in the round kick comes from the hips, not just throwing the leg around, but driving through the target.  The leg should be an extension of the hip and the hip action.  If you watch the videos Cyriacus posted you will see this.  Watch the guy in the first video, and pay attention to his thigh and hip as he throws the kick.  Forget what you think it would take to generate power and pay attention to what he actually does.  The hip never closes, the foot never turns back in.  He's driving through the target with his hip.


----------



## Doozie

thanks guys, i think it might be flexibility and just getting used to the kick more.. i will keep practicing and if this pain persists i will let you guys know


----------



## thegatekeeper

You just need more experience, but check this out:






Maybe your form is wrong.


----------

